# Italy Serie A 03-04 October



## A_Skywalker (Sep 29, 2009)

03 Oct 17:00 Bari v Catania  2.05 3.20 3.80  
03 Oct 19:45 Inter Milan v Udinese  1.44 4.20 7.50   
04 Oct 14:00 Atalanta v AC Milan  3.80 3.00 2.15   
04 Oct 14:00 Bologna v Genoa  3.10 3.10 2.37   
04 Oct 14:00 Cagliari v Chievo  2.20 3.10 3.50   
04 Oct 14:00 Fiorentina v Lazio  1.85 3.30 4.50   
04 Oct 14:00 Roma v Napoli  1.70 3.40 5.50   
04 Oct 14:00 Sampdoria v Parma  1.65 3.60 5.50   
04 Oct 14:00 Siena v Livorno  2.05 3.10 4.00   
04 Oct 19:45 Palermo v Juventus  4.00 3.30 1.95


----------



## BettingTiger (Oct 2, 2009)

Atalanta v AC Milan 
Two of the worst teams in Serie A will play in this match. Yes, sir, according to the standings Milan is exactly that, Atalanta has won only 2 points, while Milan who is looking to win the title like every other year, has won only 2 matches out of 6. 
This match is a must win for them. They lost in Liga Europa too. Will we see another disapointing loss?
I don't think so. 
Prediction: Milan to win 
Bookmaker: Bet365


----------



## BettingTiger (Oct 2, 2009)

Fiorentina vs Lazio
Both teams had matches in Europe and they won. Fiorentina won against Liverpool, while Lazio won against one of the worst opponents in Liga Europa - Levski. Until now Fiorentina is doing good, 4 wins and 1 loss out of 6 matches. They have won all their home matches, the lost points were away. Fiorentina is very strong at home. 
Lazio has 2 wins, 2 losses, 2 draws. Still hasn't lost an away match, but that will happen too. Cruz will not play for Lazio.  
Fiorentina won the last 3 matches against Lazio at home.
Prediction: Fiorentina to win
Bookmaker: Bet365


----------

